# This Weeks Pick Ups - Lots of Pictures



## jumbojohnny (Apr 5, 2014)

So I picked through the wood stack and took out the curly spalted wood. I have been told that this is one of two woods - oak or chestnut. I have no other way to identify, but I welcome your guesses. In any event the should be some nice blanks to be had.

Large flat piece - clean cut should yield a 14"x16"x1" blank
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8342.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8343.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8341.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Johnny no replies can be made in the Recent Finds Coming Attractions forum - I am guessing based on your invitation for guesses you want replies so I will move it to Wood ID forum.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you very much. Sorry about the error posting. I was wondering why I couldn't add more pics. lol

Gnarly knot hole, curly and spalted - maybe yield approx. 8"x8"x4"
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8339.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8336.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8337.jpg


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 5, 2014)

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8338.jpg


Some other random pieces that need to be cleaned up, all spalted some curly also:

Yield approx. - 10"x6"x3"
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8333.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8332.jpg

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8326.jpg


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 5, 2014)

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8322.jpg

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8325.jpg

Funky Log -- What could be inside????? Maybe something good!
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8349.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8350.jpg


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 5, 2014)

Now this was given by a friend, he tells me that his father cut down the walnut tree in the yard. I can have some of it. The inner rings are fairly light colored to most walnut I have seen in the past. I grabbed a nut off the ground and took some pics. I hope to confirm if this is walnut or not - your thoughts are much appreciated.

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8378.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8373.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8374.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8376.jpg


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 5, 2014)

If this is in fact walnut, I have this waiting for me to pick up tomorrow -- each log is cut to 16" lengths, ranging from 6"-24" diameters. The log on the ground is about 20' long and 20"-12" diameter end to end.

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8370.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8371.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_8372.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes it is walnut and that "sprocket" or "gear" pattern is wayyyyy cool. I'd love to see something turned from that branch. It wouldn't present itself in flat work but a turned bowl turned just right would look way cool I bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

